# Knappstein Winery Microbrewery



## jimmyjack (10/10/06)

Just tried Knappstein Winery new ltd release Reserve Lager brewed with Nelson Sauvin. I have to say that this is a sensational beer!! The Nelson gives this beer a very big hop aroma and a nice rounded bitter finish.
Got it from Dan Murphys 14 bucks a 4 pack. I think I will get some Nelson and try and brew this bad boy.

Cheers, JJ

found a link to describe this fantastic beer
linky

Oh yea I am affiliated but very far removed


----------



## jayse (10/10/06)

Don't really like the chances of dan murphy's in Adelaide having it :beerbang: but i'll try my chances next time I drive past one.


Boozed, broozed and broken boned
Jayse


----------



## Tyred (10/10/06)

Second time I've heard about this today. I read about it earlier while waiting around in a hospital. Sounds very nice.


----------



## Mr Bond (10/10/06)

jayse said:


> Don't really like the chances of dan murphy's in Adelaide having it :beerbang: but i'll try my chances next time I drive past one.
> 
> 
> Boozed, broozed and broken boned
> Jayse



Knappsteins are in the Clare Valley, so I'd hope to see there product in a discerning adelaide bottlo b4 any where else in oz.Might be worth an email enquiry to em Jayse.


----------



## Mr Bond (13/10/06)

Jayse, i saw this in fridge and on shelf @ DM's yesterday.


----------



## Stoodoo (13/10/06)

I saw them in Dan Murphy's last weekend and bought a couple to try. I was a little unimpressed with the hop aroma, imo there was very little to no hop aroma in the 2 bottles I bought. Don't get me wrong, I think it would make a great sessional beer, however it was nothing to rave about (imo). 

Cheers


----------



## Busboy (14/10/06)

Little or no hop aroma? I tried one the other day and thought it had a heap of hop aroma. Passionfruit, I remember thinking. The taste was fruity with a dry finish. Very nice, I thought.


----------



## tangent (14/10/06)

chuck brewed it, so i'm going in with an open mind and expecting to feel a little ripped off afterwards.


----------



## Mr Bond (14/10/06)

tangent said:


> chuck brewed it, so i'm going in with an open mind and expecting to feel a little ripped off afterwards.



If Chuck brewed it then this guy is taking the credit

"Drawing on his experience of making fine wines, Paul Smith has crafted a fine lager with the same care and complexity as his award-winning vintages.

Using only the finest quality ingredients, Smith believes he has made a beer for wine and beer lovers alike.

Winemakers spend their lives chasing the perfect balance and structure. Its the attention to detail that delivers an award-winning vintage and I have applied that same philosophy to the development of the Knappstein Reserve Lager, says Paul Smith."


----------



## jimmyjack (14/10/06)

> If Chuck brewed it then this guy is taking the credit



Paul Smith is the brewer and Chuck only advised on the project. Knappstein Winery is owned by Lion Nathan as is Malt Shovel.


----------



## tangent (15/10/06)

well, i have to admit, i like it.
it's a tasty beer. a little on the small side container wise but i like the aroma and weird nelson sauvin flavour.

edit - Dave, it depends where you get your media from. the AusFinReview ran an article on it a few weeks back and was chiming a fair bit about Chuck brewing the first batch, not the lucky bloke who has to do all the work. Amazing where the LN octopus-like arms reach.


----------



## Kai (9/11/06)

Tried one courtesy of wee stu, and loved it. The Nelson Sauvin is pronounced yet does not draw the beer out of balance. Rather, it provides enough flavour to make in interesting to us beer snobs yet the balance is sufficiently in check for this to be an aussie lager approachable by most anyone.


----------



## wee stu (9/11/06)

I would go as far as to say it is the classiest Aussie Premium lager I have tasted


----------



## tangent (9/11/06)

i'd agree with you Stu. :beer:


----------



## kirem (22/11/06)

I had this last night, very good beer. It has been a while since I tried a beer out of curiosity and been happy with it.

It has a fruity aroma, I though a good mix of passionfruit and some citrus, very interesting aroma.

Good palate weight and although a hop driven beer, the malt added some complexity in the background without overtaking the bitterness.

Do yourself a favour and give this beer a try!


----------



## wee stu (22/11/06)

Got Kudos in the Age Christmas drinks list yesterday (21/11/06) too.

I don't care if it is ultimately a Lion Nathan beverage, oi loiks it, oi do


----------



## bconnery (22/11/06)

I'll add my name to the chorus of those who appreciated this beer. 

The fruitiness of the hops wasn't overpowering and the malt profile was very nice. 



Its always great to see someone show what a lager can be, rather than what it so often is...


----------



## jimmyjack (12/12/06)

here is a link for this tremendous drop

linky

I have attempted to brew this and have come very close. In the future I would probably singly infuse mash around 65 and add 15g hallertau as a finishing hop. My current version is 100% Nelson around 6.3% ABV which is a tad too high and probably too dry as I mashed in aroun the 63 mark. If you have not tried this great beer do yourself a favour and grab some.


Cheers, JJ


----------



## mikem108 (19/12/06)

Tried to get the local bottlo to order it in, they said that after selling 3 cases they've been told its only to be sold to cafes and restuarants and consequently they can't buy any.... :angry:


----------



## bconnery (19/12/06)

mikem108 said:


> Tried to get the local bottlo to order it in, they said that after selling 3 cases they've been told its only to be sold to cafes and restuarants and consequently they can't buy any.... :angry:



Are they a Vintage Cellars? I ask only because here in Brisbane that's the only place I've seen it so if you can find one of those you might have better luck...

Of course it could just be that the policy has changed full stop to the one you've mentioned...


----------



## tangent (19/12/06)

mikem that's becoming more common i'm afraid.
I had a sparkling Kiwi water that was sensational (i never thought i'd say that about water)
but after trying to source it, the same deal, only upmarket restaurants. :angry: 
i suppose if Woles or Coolworths (hey that's heaps better! :lol: ) get their hands on it it'll damage the perception of the brand.


----------



## jimmyjack (19/12/06)

> Are they a Vintage Cellars? I ask only because here in Brisbane that's the only place I've seen it so if you can find one of those you might have better luck...




It is ranged at Vintage Cellars and 1st Choice. However it has been out of stock due to its popularity. It should be back this week. You just have to ride the retailers butts to order it!!!


Cheers, JJ


----------



## wee stu (19/12/06)

I think they have been a little hard pressed to keep up with supply. Thus far it is still being microbrewed at source at Knappstein's, and they are only brewing one day a week, although cramming two brews into those days. 

I suspect even they are surprised by the volume of positive support they have received in the press. From Brisbane to Perth, and all points in between, the papers have had a love fest with it. 

When you look at the small production runs, the high market price and the classy packaging it is hardly surprising to see it heading towards the restaurant sector. 

Having said that, I know of Adelaide bottlos getting it in as part of an on sale promotion with the Knappstein wines. You know the kind of thing - buy so many cases of wine, we'll throw in a carton of our new beer for free. What this means is any onsales for the grog shop is pure profit. One of my locals had it on sale last week for $12 a 4 pack, next to the Mountain Goat at $25 a 6 pack. 

All in all, I don't think the bean counters at Lion Nathan really know what they have on their hands yet  .

Things will settle down, and it will either find its niche market, get dumbed down and be mass produced outside the Clare and be on every Woles and Coolworths shelf in the country, or be a fond memory. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Jazman (19/12/06)

i found the lager with nelson sauvin at the Pals grog shop in Parafield the same placew that Tda recomended to get the ochim porter


----------



## Ross (19/12/06)

jimmyjack said:


> It is ranged at Vintage Cellars and 1st Choice. However it has been out of stock due to its popularity. It should be back this week. You just have to ride the retailers butts to order it!!!
> Cheers, JJ



You bringing some round for a tasting Jimmy B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## mikem108 (22/12/06)

Disaster averted, popped into the local to score some cheap JS and found the shelves stocked with the Reserve lager, mmm very wine like and tasty, took two bottles to really get into it but the Nelson Sauvin hops are going on my order list.
Didn't get to talk to the proprietor to see what the change of heart was.


----------



## Snow (9/1/07)

Ok, after all the hoo-hah about this beer, I went ad bought a 4-pack at Dan Murphy's in Sumner Park. I usually avoid pale lagers, as I find then generally lacking in complexity. This beer had the same impact on me as my first taste of Little Creatures Pale Ale. Took a sniff after pouring and went "wow...those hops are like...wow!.....passionfruit...lychees....apricots...wow! Then I took a sip and nearly fainted. I have never had so much flavour from a pale lager before, Czech pilseners included. The clean, crisp malt and tangy, fruity flavours linger well after the beer has disappeared from your mouth. It is a sensory experience. My hat goes off to Knappstein, and I hope this isn't just a special run "seasonal" beer. This beer deserves to stay on the market and go into Australian and world beer folklore.

'nuff said.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## tangent (9/1/07)

it certainly shuts up those who think only noble hops are good enough. bizarre kiwi hopped lager? oh yeah!


----------



## JSB (9/1/07)

I heard the rcipe is based on Jazman's Mongrel lager !!!! Hilly Goat

Cheers
JSB


----------



## tangent (9/1/07)

to be fair, jazman put me onto crazy kiwi hops years before i'd ever heard of nelson sauvin or pacific gem anywhere else.
he's a kiwi hop visionary


----------



## pbrosnan (9/1/07)

Anyone in Perth found a source for this?


----------



## dflower (9/1/07)

Still haven't seen this in a bottleshop down Glenelg/Marion way. Has anyone else?

Dave


----------



## wee stu (9/1/07)

dflower said:


> Still haven't seen this in a bottleshop down Glenelg/Marion way. Has anyone else?
> 
> Dave



Vintage Cellars in Glenelg had it when it first came out. Probably all sold out by now. 

Have you tried Dan Murphys in Marion?? They should have it, unless they took it as limited release only too.

I last sighted it, yesterday, at Goodwood Cellars, Goodwood Rd, Goodwood. Go there and tell Amanda that Stuart sent you  

$14 a 4 pack. I had to buy some for inspiration. It is working


----------



## WildebeestAttack (9/1/07)

dflower said:


> Still haven't seen this in a bottleshop down Glenelg/Marion way. Has anyone else?



Fasinas on Oaklands Road, Somerton Park, has it.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/1/07)

dflower said:


> Still haven't seen this in a bottleshop down Glenelg/Marion way. Has anyone else?
> 
> Dave



And I saw it in Dan Murphy's Marion store yesterday.

C&B
TDA


----------



## brendanos (9/1/07)

Tried DM's Richmond and DM's Camberwell, both were out (as were their suppliers) but they're expecting it back soon, so I called 1st Choice Tooronga to hear they had some. The guy I talked to boasted of three types of hops (lol), and warned me about the cost/packaging size. $17 per 4 pack, $55 per carton (of 16). I took the last 4 pack, and if I like it (which I presume I will - brewing with NS now and loved the first NS beer I tried on the weekend) I will get my work (cambells cash and carry) to order me a carton for $44! What this means for everyone else is that it is (well, should be, pending availability and that they don't restrict sales) available through any liquor retailer that has an account with ALM... if you ask them nicely.


----------



## drsmurto (10/1/07)

Bought a 4 pack from DM on Portrush Rd in Glenunga last night. Took me ages to find it, they had it stashed in the imported beers section next to the little creatures....... 

Have to add my praise for this beer, so much character, quite fruity altho its relatively heavy for a lager. Tis nice to try new beers and ones that are different from the large scale commercial bollocks. Its convinced me to be a little more generous with hops in the future!


----------



## drsmurto (30/1/07)

Was up in the Clare Valley for work. Filling up with petrol, looked up and was staring at Knappstein cellar door. Decided i was due a break so strolled in and had a quick look at the microbrewery, unfortunately they werent brewing but took a quick snap with the mobile, pic is a bit dodgy, and then sampled the lager. 

Had lunch at the Salt and Vines, just outside Clare, lovely feed of roo, emu and venison washed down with a local drop, the Pikes Sparkling Ale. Anyone else heard of this and where you can get it? Couldnt spot it in Dan Murphys.

View attachment 11235


----------



## tangent (30/1/07)

if it's the Pikes I'm thinking of, the brand started in Lenswood i think in the Adelaide hills and is now being made under contract in Sydney. Maybe try Vintage Cellars. I've got some work in their latest newsletter so i'm going to drop into one today. I'll keep you posted.

edit - http://www.realbeer.com.au/alefiles/local_..._02_23_3345.php This is the stuff I'm thinking of.


----------



## GMK (30/1/07)

14.00 a 4 pack is a good price.

At The cellar door it is 17.00 a 4 pack with cartons of 16 = 54.00

It is good but expensive.

Sevenhill in Clare are making a Saaz Lager now.

There is another place in the Clare Valley Making "DogHouse Wheat" as well.


----------



## wee stu (30/1/07)

GMK said:


> There is another place in the Clare Valley Making "DogHouse Wheat" as well.



Doghouse Wheat is from Neagles Rock wines- but actually brewed under license by Stephen Nelsen at Mildura. Nice wheat beer, with a touch of late cascade for an American twang.

Now Stephen has left Mildura not sure where it will be brewed in the future. They recently brewed a heap of it to keep the winery in stock.


----------



## Tony (30/1/07)

My old man works for a megaswill mob and scorred some w couple of months back.

He poured me one for a blind testing.

I picked the sauvin hops strait off. I had just finnished 50 liters of NS wheat ale and had the teste in my head.

Bloody nice beer.

He comes up with lots of suprises.

He still hasnt told me about the full, sealed carton of HAHN Millenium ale in his shed. The carton was packed and sealed in 1999!. corked chanpein bottles and about 9% i think

id be interested to know what its like

cheers


----------



## tangent (30/1/07)

probably F*<ked if i's been sitting in his shed Tony! :blink:


----------



## Lukes (31/1/07)

Had a go at this over the weekend with the family and it's good for a dead beer.
I got some of the NZ hops from Ross,
so I am going to have a go at something like Jazzman's rec.

- Luke


----------



## Jazman (31/1/07)

beware that beer is a harsh beer with bitterness in needs a while to settle down and taste wise its more an ale type thing so maybe forget the addition at flame out and the last saaz addition at 10 mins


----------



## Darren (31/1/07)

Jazman said:


> beware that beer is a harsh beer with bitterness in needs a while to settle down and taste wise its more an ale type thing so maybe forget the addition at flame out and the last saaz addition at 10 mins




OOh yeah. Be careful with the Super alpha too. Can be a tad harsh  

cheers

Darren


----------



## jimmyjack (2/2/07)

> OOh yeah. Be careful with the Super alpha too. Can be a tad harsh



I would bitter with Nelson as this will set the beer up with that signature Nelson flavour all the way through.
Also bitter late around the 20 minute mark so it is not too bitter. Here is the recipe I have had success with.

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 56.3 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 18.8 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 18.8 % 
0.33 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 6.2 % 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (20 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (5 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (10 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (1 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (1 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 

Cheers, JJ


----------



## brendanos (3/2/07)

Tony said:


> He still hasnt told me about the full, sealed carton of HAHN Millenium ale in his shed. The carton was packed and sealed in 1999!. corked chanpein bottles and about 9% i think



I bought a few bottles of this in 2004/2005, they were greyish in colour, and cardboardish in flavour. Delightful! 

Reported from a reliable source, they matured nicely for the first couple of years, then went downhill.


----------



## steasa (12/2/07)

jimmyjack said:


> I would bitter with Nelson as this will set the beer up with that signature Nelson flavour all the way through.
> Also bitter late around the 20 minute mark so it is not too bitter. Here is the recipe I have had success with.
> 
> 3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 56.3 %
> ...


Jimmyjack,
looks a real good recipe!
Just curious about the Carared in your recipe -is this to add a reddish colour (knapstein is very yellow)or just in to improve head retention? Also, is the recipe supposed to read 10 mins for 40 gm hop addition and 5 mins for 15 gm addition?With the 1 minute hop addition, do you allow this to steep for a time before cooling?
Wouldn't mind giving this recipe a try-I'm after the NS signature.
Thanks
Steasa


----------



## therook (19/2/07)

Bought this beer yesterday from DM in Camberwell.....as said....excellent drop

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/2/07)

Heads up for the Adelaide Reserve Lager lovers.

1st Choice in Unley have 4 packs of this beer advertised at $10.90 in todays Advertiser.

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (22/2/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Heads up for the Adelaide Reserve Lager lovers.
> 
> 1st Choice in Unley have 4 packs of this beer advertised at $10.90 in todays Advertiser.
> 
> ...




But, dont get TOO carried away by the "carton" price of $44.90. Only 16 bottles in one of their cartons


----------



## drsmurto (22/2/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Heads up for the Adelaide Reserve Lager lovers.
> 
> 1st Choice in Unley have 4 packs of this beer advertised at $10.90 in todays Advertiser.
> 
> ...



Dan Murphys have already 'price matched' that.... ckeeky buggers are selling it at 5c cheaper per 4 pack! And with the little creatures bright and pale ales also cheaper at 15.85 a 6 pack reckon i will grab a few for the old man so he knows what decent beer tastes like.....


----------



## DJR (28/2/07)

Tasted pretty classy to me, i guess they are going for mass-market appeal though so i would have put more hops in 

But it was nice. Didn't pour it into a glass to see the colour though. I reckon Pils,Vienna and a bit of Carapils, mashed at about 64C, to about 1048 OG, bittered with NS and added again at about 10-15mins, add a bit of Hallertau at flameout, ferment with a neutral ale or lager yeast.

Got 400g of NS coming from NZ, will be experimenting a bit more with this. I used NS for the first time about 12 months ago and was always pretty impressed with it - works well in APA's as well.


----------



## wee stu (9/3/07)

This from the Adelaide 'tiser

The scribe is suggesting a mix of saaz and sauvin. Which would certainly be different. Not what conversations with Paul Smith and Tony Jones implied in December, either.

My galaxy and carapils attempt hopped with sauvin and halertau at flamout, brewed with US56, was tasting prety good when I finally got around to bottling it last week after fairly extended cold conditioning.

Another sauvin brewed beer from Lion Nathan to keep an eye out for is the Hop Rocker from Mac's. This time the sauvin is fleshed out with cascade at the end. Pleasant, but not up to the knappstein standards. First Choice liquor could well still have it in stock, along with Sassy Red (saaz based) and Great White (wit) from Mac's


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (9/3/07)

CUB recently purchased all of the remaining 2006 NS, so look out for some sort of Craft-Like beer from them soon.


----------



## DJR (9/3/07)

NS - Australia's new Amarillo  

NZhops still has 100g packets left, i guess that must be the bulk that CUB purchased. I wonder what they are going to come up with - something via Matilda Bay no doubt.


----------



## drsmurto (9/3/07)

wee stu said:


> This from the Adelaide 'tiser
> 
> The scribe is suggesting a mix of saaz and sauvin. Which would certainly be different. Not what conversations with Paul Smith and Tony Jones implied in December, either.
> 
> ...



I'm going up there next weekend for a wine tasting weekend with my partner and a chick from the UK. Will make sure i check up on how progress is going in the brewery but its a tad rough when the 'beer tasting' is the same volume as the wine.... maybe i could have a beer chaser after each wine, to refresh the palate


----------



## winkle (9/3/07)

Randall the Enamel Animal said:


> CUB recently purchased all of the remaining 2006 NS, so look out for some sort of Craft-Like beer from them soon.



VB gets drinkable? :blink:


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/4/07)

Just tried a bottle of this for the first time tonight. What a lovely drop. :beerbang: 

Already tried NS in my own brew and as per mine didn't detect a lot of aroma in the Knappstein either. OTOH the flavour is the grapey duck's nuts.  

Go the Sauvin! This hop is packed with potential. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

Got gifted a bottle of the lager at the weekend, and just sat down for a quiet cleanser.
A very quaffable easy drinking summer lager with some great flavours. 
Would love to find it on tap if they get big enough.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (11/4/07)

It's a very nice drop.

I just brewed this interpretation of it for a friend. Just been kegged & looking forward to tasting it.

Knappstein Lager 

Type: All Grain
Date: 13/03/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L
Boil Time: 90 min 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 84.1 % 
0.85 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 15.9 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (20 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.70%] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (2 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.70%] (2 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

cheers Ross


----------



## Quintrex (9/5/07)

So, ross how did it go?

Tasting notes?  

How would you say it compares?

I'd be very interested to hear how it went?

Thanks
Quintrex


----------



## Ross (9/5/07)

Quintrex said:


> So, ross how did it go?
> 
> Tasting notes?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately i still haven't tasted it & I believe the kegs virtually dry. If I do get a taste I'll report back.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (2/7/07)

Bought a bottle of this on the weekend....and have to say this is a beautiful drop....a perfect example of Nelson Sauvin at its best.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (2/7/07)

I have it on very good authority that this is a 1 grain 1 hop brew.... JW Pils & Nelson Sauvin.
Inspired by my summer ale perhaps  ...
Should make getting something fairly close quite simple...

cheers Ross


----------



## DJR (2/7/07)

Ross said:


> I have it on very good authority that this is a 1 grain 1 hop brew.... JW Pils & Nelson Sauvin.
> Inspired by my summer ale perhaps  ...
> Should make getting something fairly close quite simple...
> 
> cheers Ross



I thought it said finished with imported Hallertau?

I did a Helles with Sauvin at FWH,60m and flameout with a good amount of Saaz and Saphir at 15m and flameout, malt bill was JW Pils, Wey Vienna and JW L Munich, with a bit of cane sugar, about 1045 OG/20 IBU, fermenting as we speak at 10C with Staropramen yeast, should come out fairly close i reckon, but i probably needed more flavour/flameout addition of NS


----------



## Steve (2/7/07)

DJR said:


> I thought it said finished with imported Hallertau?
> 
> I did a Helles with Sauvin at FWH,60m and flameout with a good amount of Saaz and Saphir at 15m and flameout, malt bill was JW Pils, Wey Vienna and JW L Munich, with a bit of cane sugar, about 1045 OG/20 IBU, fermenting as we speak at 10C with Staropramen yeast, should come out fairly close i reckon, but i probably needed more flavour/flameout addition of NS




no mention of Hallertaue on the label, just NS. :huh:


----------



## shonky (2/7/07)

Love this beer, I wondered whether there may be some rice in there h34r: ? It is incredibly light coloured and dry.

Maybe just mashed low and pils malt as previously suggested but it seems to me to have a heineken like (adjunct) grain bill

J


----------



## DJR (2/7/07)

Steve said:


> no mention of Hallertaue on the label, just NS. :huh:



There you go, i could have sworn i saw Hallertau mentioned on the label, but then again it's probably just NS like everyone says


----------



## Mr megalitre (2/7/07)

I was driving past Knappsteins the other night and out the front was a one tonne bulker bag of grain. I stopped and read the lable however it only said Joe White Maltings. It was left out the front all night. If I was'nt so honest I would have had a life time supply!


----------



## tangent (2/7/07)

when you find a weyermann truck, let me know


----------



## hughman666 (4/7/07)

got a 4 pack tonight and i have to say it's nice but...............

nowhere near as good as colonial spruiker's challenge (kolsch). i know one is a lager and one is a hybrid kolsch but you smell that nelson in the knappstein and if you've had spruiker's before it just sets the wrong expectation.

it is a very nice beer, and i would say it was excellent if i had never had spruiker's before...damn you dean!!!

:chug:


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (4/7/07)

hughman666 said:


> it is a very nice beer, and i would say it was excellent if i had never had spruiker's before...damn you dean!!!
> 
> :chug:


I'm actually backing the NS off a little now and working on a little more complexity to the finishing hops rather than the straight-up stinky, cat-pissy sauvin that tends to dominate the subtle Weyermann pils base. 

Hope you can make it down to the Perth Food and Wine Festival this weekend Hugh. A free two litre swing-top growler of Kolsch for you if you can pick the other finishing hop in this batch. How's that for a challenge! (clue: if it wasn't enough of a hybrid before, it bloody well is now).


----------



## hughman666 (5/7/07)

Randall the Enamel Animal said:


> I'm actually backing the NS off a little now and working on a little more complexity to the finishing hops rather than the straight-up stinky, cat-pissy sauvin that tends to dominate the subtle Weyermann pils base.
> 
> Hope you can make it down to the Perth Food and Wine Festival this weekend Hugh. A free two litre swing-top growler of Kolsch for you if you can pick the other finishing hop in this batch. How's that for a challenge! (clue: if it wasn't enough of a hybrid before, it bloody well is now).



give me the details and i'm there, is it at the convention centre?

*edit* just got the details, i'm skipping my brewday on saturday to attend this. looks like a cracker. dean, what beers will you have available for tasting?


----------



## KHB (5/7/07)

are you talking about knappstiens in the clare valley?? i work two minutes up the road from there if you are


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (5/7/07)

Cadbury: Yep, at the old Enterprise Brewery site.

Hugh and other Perthies: I have a two-tap mobile bar, so I'll be squirting out Kolsch all weekend from one tap and the other will rotate between an English Pale, Robust Porter and Brown Ale. Not enough AIPA for this show, but there will be a keg of it on at Clancy's Fremantle tonight to kick off WA Beer Week.


----------



## sinkas (5/7/07)

DO you need a ticket/pass to get into the WA beer week launch thing tonight?


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (5/7/07)

Not sure how it works to be honest. Might be best to call Clancy's. Should be good though as all of the taps will be changed out on the night for WA Micros.


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/7/07)

sinkas said:


> DO you need a ticket/pass to get into the WA beer week launch thing tonight?



I think officially you do. I had to agree to be AusDBs date to get one. Turns out, I truly am a slut for beer.


----------



## Goat (5/7/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> I think officially you do. I had to agree to be AusDBs date to get one. Turns out, I truly am a slut for beer.



Can't wait to see the frock !


----------



## devo (30/6/08)

I tried this beer for the first time the other night when out at dinner with some friends and would have to say I totally enjoyed it. Excellent beer.


----------

